# Glass for DIY 240g tank



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I was saying how my buddy knew a guy who could get me my 8 foot piece of glass for cheap as hell. We called him today and he quoted me at $155. Not as cheap as I was hoping But it is a hundred less than full price. Well when he got back to the shop he called back and said he did not have anything that thick except for tempered glass, the site I got my tanks plans from says not to use tempered glass and I was just wondering if anyone has used it


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

my tanks are tempered glass, but they are not plywood tanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

problem with tempered glass is they are designed to break... tempered means its been heated again and again to change the glass molecules structure- when its hit it breaks in a 'round' way so you're less likely to cut yourself. the problem arises that it is less strong (i think?) so instead of just a crack if your fish rams the hell out of it or you smash a chair into it or something, the whole freaking thing breaks into a million little pieces.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah thats what I figured-that it was weaker- I wont be using tempered.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> problem with tempered glass is they are designed to break... tempered means its been heated again and again to change the glass molecules structure- when its hit it breaks in a 'round' way so you're less likely to cut yourself. the problem arises that it is less strong (i think?) so instead of just a crack if your fish rams the hell out of it or you smash a chair into it or something, the whole freaking thing breaks into a million little pieces.
> [snapback]1201159[/snapback]​


^

good info, i never knew that


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah its like glass in a car windshield, its 2 layers of glass with a thin layer of plastic sandwiched inbetween


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats sucks man to bad you have to go with 3/8 thick cause quarter is cheap ass glass. I have 1/4 inch in my 125 I got a 5 foot sheet for 20$


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yes it sucks- I wish I could use 1/4, but I would be scared it would shatter. I didnt realize 1/4" was so cheap


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you don't want temepered anyway because of the heat waves you'll notice in a 8' sheet. Plate's the way to go $150 is a good price still!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

$155 is not a bad price but he dont have anything in 3/8" thick so I have to order it somewhere else and it will be $250, Ive spent way too much on this tank already if I spent this much and the tank leaks I will buy a gallon of black powder and blow this damn tank sky high


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

tempered glass isnt like the windsheild of a car, its like the windows of a car. Also called safety glass. windsheilds are designed to crack and hold, windows are designed to shatter into rounded pebbles. Tinkerbelle had some good info, never knew how they made it tempered, just knew what it did.


----------

